# How to cook Rock Cod?



## auntieshelly (Jul 9, 2006)

My neighbor left me a message today saying that he went fishing (California North Coast) and will be bringing me fresh Rock Cod tomorrow.  I have never cooked this type of fish.  Does anyone know anything about it and, perhaps, an idea for cooking it?  Is it a tender flaky fish or more firm like swordfish? I would appreciate any help.  Thanks!!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know from hands on experience, but I've _heard_ that rock cod is similar to red snapper in taste and texture.  So, that would make it more flaky and delicate.  It's probably something like regular cod, which is flaky as well, though (depending on the size of the fish) usually larger fillets.

I hope that helps!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 10, 2006)

From what I've read, the true Rock Cod is a lean white flaky fish with a mild taste, which can be prepared in any way you'd prepare other fish like that (regular cod, etc.).

However, I've also heard that some people use the term "Rock Cod" as a common name for other fish (like certain Groupers & other types of rock-dwelling fish), so you may have to wait & see exactly what you'll be getting.
The true Rock Cod is indigenous to your area, though, so I have a feeling you're going to be in for the real thing & some seriously fine eating!!!  I'm SO jealous!!!!


----------



## auntieshelly (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks, Unmuzzleme and Breezy, for your advice.  You are correct. Rock Cod can be cooked in many ways.  I decided to drizzle it with olive oil, lemon juice and a few splashes of soy sauce. I added some herbs and then baked it for a very short time and it was delicious -- tender, flaky,and mild in taste.  Next time, I will try to saute or grill it.  I appreciate your help!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 11, 2006)

Now I'm even MORE jealous!!!  Sounds positively delicious.  One of the things I miss since moving to VA from Long Island, NY, was that a 5 minute walk from my parents' house with fishing pole in hand netted me a lot of lovely fresh fish (flounder, porgy, weakfish, eel, bluefish, blue crab, etc., etc.).


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 12, 2006)

Yum!  Glad to help out.  Wish I could taste a bit...

Let us know how grilling works.  I haven't had much success with flaky fishes on the grill.  Do you usually put foil down to protect the fillets?


----------



## Swann (Jul 12, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Now I'm even MORE jealous!!!  Sounds positively delicious.  One of the things I miss since moving to VA from Long Island, NY, was that a 5 minute walk from my parents' house with fishing pole in hand netted me a lot of lovely fresh fish (flounder, porgy, weakfish, eel, bluefish, blue crab, etc., etc.).



We miss not living in Virginia Beach as I went to the wharf in Norfolk to buy fish, lobster, oysters, etc and at the VBeach for a bushel of blue crabs! San Diego just does not have that kind of fishing and outlets for the consumer. We do not have those good seafood resturants either.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks, again, everyone!  I will let you know if and when I get more cod and try to grill it.  To answer your question, unmuzzleme, yes, I would probably use foil.  My friend grills lots of fish and almost always uses foil to keep the fish from sticking to the grill and falling apart.  I love your stories, Breezy and Swann, about living so close to the sea that all you have to do is walk to the wharf for your fish!!  I live east of San Francisco (about a 20 minute drive) and can drive over for fresh crab, oystsers, shrimp,etc., but I rarely do so -- don't know why?!?!  More fish stories later ....


----------



## mdstevens (May 24, 2011)

*Rock Cod, or pacific Snapper*

I purchased a few filets of Rock Cod at out local market, and it's beautiful fish. The color does look like a Snapper, and is somtimes called the Pacific Snapper. I guess it's a flaky, mild fish with a similar taste to Cod. I plan on dredging in a seasoned flour, and sautee in olive oil with some herbs. Thanks for all the information, and recipes...


----------



## infinitecookbook (May 24, 2011)

Rock Cod is AWESOME! Light and flakey like a snapper. Here are some ideas:

Batter and fry it! You can do that with little cutlets of it or if you want make some tempura batter and fry the WHOLE FISH! Or broil the whole fish with garlic, lemon and herbs... there are a ton of things you can do with a fresh fish like this. 

You can also marinate it in miso paste, mirin (sweet cooking wine) and garlic then broil it up - maybe even put some mayo on top of it with some green onions and let that brown on top which will mix in nicely. Squirt a little lemon on it and that will taste magnificent! You might be able to find a more traditional Japanese "Miso Cod" recipe usually done with a Black Cod. But I think that requires marinating it for a long time and since it is so fresh I'd eat it the same day you get it. Lucky you! Enjoy.


----------



## mdstevens (May 24, 2011)

Thanks SO much ICB...I don't have a whole fish...I bought 3 filets, and they are absolutely beautiful! I think I will be a minimalist with them..and treat them with very simple ingedients today...boy, it's making my mouth water just thinking about it.. Thanks for all your wonderful ideas! I will look to those in the near future.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 25, 2011)

The Scorfano fish(rock cod) is my wifes favorite fish, when my nephews catch them it is the only fish I have to pay for as the restaurants on Hvar pay big money for the fish. This is because the Italian Tourists will pay $60 to $80 for a fish for two people in a relatives restaurant in the harbour.
My wife cooks only the whole gutted fish like this.
Sweat onion slices and potato chunks in olive oil, add good white wine and boil off the alcohol, add fish stock and simmer  till the pots are nearly done.
Then sit the scorfano on the pots out of the liquid and cover the pan so the steam cooks the fish. 
Take the fish out and place on a warm plate, season the broth (the pots should retain their shape)  and serve in separate bowls.
Google Croatian Brodetto, this mixed fish stew is called locally Rich mans Brodetto if one of the fish is what you call rock cod


----------

